# Should I return my GSD?



## GreenT (Jun 11, 2009)

I just got an 11month old GSD. I have only had her for about a week. But I am not happy with markings. She has been poorly breed and has white on her toes and her stomach. She is a beauty but I really wanted to try and show her. What should I do?


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

My male has white on his Belly and tail 
he is registered as black and red 
I'd never give him up for anything

who cares about the markings


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

why did you buy her if you knew she was poorly bred and you aren't happy with her markings?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I agree with Michelle. It's not like her markings came out after you bought her. Is there something else going on instead?


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

If you are so upset about her markings that you wish to return her, you should do so. She is in the wrong home.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Why did you purchase her if you didn't like her markings?


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

And a few white markings do NOT make the pup poorly bred.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: ddIf you are so upset about her markings that you wish to return her, you should do so. She is in the wrong home.


^


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I have the same question as the others. Those markings didn't appear overnight. They were there when you bought her. So if you dislike them enough to return a dog over them, why did you buy her in the first place? What do you mean by "poorly bred"? Do you KNOW she's poorly bred, or are you just assuming so because of the white markings? White markings (called white spotting) can occur in any GSD of any bloodline, well bred or poorly bred, and are not indicative of bad breeding. They also are unlikely to have a huge detrimental effect on a show career.



> Originally Posted By: ddIf you are so upset about her markings that you wish to return her, you should do so. She is in the wrong home.


Though in the end, I have to say I agree with ^^^


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcwho cares about the markings


someone who is interested in showing their dog. however, i'd think the same individual would have also been interested in the dogs bloodline/pedigree to know whether or not the breeding was poor before hand. although it can seen as undesirable in some cases - white markings don't necessarily point towards a poor breeding. they also fade some over time.

i am also curious as to how you purchased the dog w/o seeing/knowing that the white marks existed.

as someone else said - if the markings bother you that much, the dog is indeed in the wrong home and you should return her... if thats an option.


----------



## GreenT (Jun 11, 2009)

When I went to get her I was so overwhelmed by how cute the dogs were. Im sure you know what I mean. And then a few days later I realized that she wasn't really what I wanted. But you guys are right. I can't give her up just because of some white spots. I love her already. I just wanted some quick advice to see if I was doing the right thing.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: NakohmaBut you guys are right. I can't give her up just because of some white spots. I love her already. I just wanted some quick advice to see if I was doing the right thing.


Actually reading the posts, it seems most of us would agree that the best situation may be that you DO give her up. If the markings bother you enough that you'd even consider returning her, the two of you are probably not a good match together and you may be more happy with another dog and she in another home.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Out of curiosity... can you post a picture?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why don't you load a picture to the critique section along with a link to her pedigree and let the experts on here give you an educated opinion on what would be an option?

If she's poorly bred then all the dogs you looked at were also so either you've just decided you want to show or you didn't do your homework. 

On that note, you can do obedience, rally, agility and a variety of other events that are still "show".


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: NakohmaWhen I went to get her I was so overwhelmed by how cute the dogs were. Im sure you know what I mean.


where as *I* may understand what you mean, i don't know that anyone looking for a dog with show potential would.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I agree with Chris. The fact that you asked the question says alot.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I agree with other posters. The markings in a an 11 month old dog did not develop within one week, if you don't like her markings you should not have purchased her in the first place. The good or poor breeding did not change within a week either.

I think you should return her. The dog is obviously in the wrong home.


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

I kinda feel sorry for you but I definately feel sorry for the GSD. The thing is.. If you originally planned to show the breed, you should of meet the parents first, investigate on both the Sire and Dam's pedigrees, and thoroughly check out the dog you were about the purchase. There are time when that isn't available say from an out of states breeder, then you MUST find a reputable breeder who you can trust. 

As for the white spots, its not too detrimental when scoring but do give you a couple of paces set backs. 

Besides, I don't understand how one would purchase a 11 month old for showing. As for me, I would stick with a good solid showline and aquire it when its a puppy (weeks old, not months old. ).

Anyhow, good luck on returning it.. If that fails, I'm sure there are lots in the forum who's willing to provide a new home including myself.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Return to where? The breeder? do you have a contract? Have you contacted them? If the dog is poorly bred, is it a reputable breeder?

If not, then you don't have anywhere to return her too and maybe you need to consider a rescue. Exactly where in PA are you?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Technostorm
> I don't understand how one would purchase a 11 month old for showing. As for me, I would stick with a good solid showline and aquire it when its a puppy (weeks old, not months old. ).


It's VERY common to get an older puppy or adult for showing. After all, you can't make a definitive assessment of color, coat, or structure with an 8 week old puppy.

When I wanted a dog for sport (different kind of showing), I got her at 3.5 years. Already knew her temperament, drive, previous training, size, and structure. She was PERFECT for what I wanted to do, continues to impress me.


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Liesje
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Technostorm
> ...


I stand corrected! there are times when a well developed dog would be best for showing. 

I, myself would rather build up the relationship since puppyhood. Its just like a baby. Although there's nothing wrong with adopting a child.. hehe. trust me, I have a few.


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

If you were getting the dog to show, which obviously is important to you, why did you let the 'cuteness' get in the way?

Seems to me that if you're looking for a dog solely to show, the 'cuteness' factor shouldn't have had that much of an effect on you and you should've not gotten the pup in the first place because of the markings....which by the way...do NOT necessarily point to poor breeding as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

That's kind of shallow. If she was so cute that you couldn't contain yourself when you first saw her, why isn't she still that appealing to you? There are no perfect dogs, but she could be the perfect dog for you. If you love her, you'll have to accept her the way she is, and maybe one day even love her for it. If you don't think you can accept her, finding her a new home would be the best option. She deserves someone who will adore her. If that happens, just make sure to do all your research on the next one so that doesn't happen to you or another dog again. 

Good luck! I hope you make the right decision for you and your girl.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Unfortunately the "I couldn't help myself; they were just so cute!"

often turns into........

"I didn't realize how much attention/training/work she'd require" and "I didn't realize how big she'd get" further down the road.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Or "Wow, I own a German Shepherd" turn into looking at everyone elses and realizing that the one you have is not really a good representative of the breed. 

Worse is when you take it home, and someone says, what's it mixed with. A good shepherd won't have all that white on it. Or don't their ears stick up? Or, they don't come in solid black. Or, it's too small to be a real German Shepherd.

Or you take it to a friend who has been to a few shows and they say that it doesn't have enough slope, or its not balanced, or whatever. 

If you are serious about showing dogs, then research the breed and the lines first and then try to find a dog or puppy. Dogs are the safer bet as you know what you are getting. 

But if you want to show dogs, you need to realize that showing is only an itty bitty piece of who they are. They NEED to be loved and cared for and trained and treated like a family member first. Then if they strut their stuff in the ring for you it is a bonus.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: selzer
> But if you want to show dogs, you need to realize that showing is only an itty bitty piece of who they are. They NEED to be loved and cared for and trained and treated like a family member first. Then if they strut their stuff in the ring for you it is a bonus.


That really struck me, Sue. You said it all right there I think.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

I know people have gotten taken when importing a dog based on a picture for show.
Dogs being dyed or pictures being touched up, this happens a lot too.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I read the title to this thread, and with all the recent puppies coming on board, it worried me! I am glad it isn't a pup I am familiar with. Nakohma, FYI the responses you received were from the ones I would take advice from anytime, they are not newbies to the breed. I hope your GSD's future is full of love and joy!


----------



## GreenT (Jun 11, 2009)

OKay. Its not that I was completely stuck on showing her. Of course I wanted to but its not like Its my whole life. I did want to do show but I think if she does have a few flaws Ill save that for another dog because I do really love my Ziggs.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

It's not like flaws matter in the obedience ring.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Besides obedience and agility are much more fun than conformation!


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: NakohmaOKay. Its not that I was completely stuck on showing her. Of course I wanted to but its not like Its my whole life. I did want to do show but I think if she does have a few flaws Ill save that for another dog because I do really love my Ziggs.


Then that's all that matters!! I'm glad you decided to keep your baby. There's many more things that are more exciting to do with her anyways. She could turn out to be a total champ in agility!


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

P.S. You should post some pics of her, so we can gush over how beautiful she is!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

My first thoughts were What,this person is debating on whether she should keep a puppy she fell in love with because of some white spots.Do you know how many of us have bought puppy's to find out that they have obedience,health or nerve issue? I'll bet for the most of us returning or giving these dogs up NEVER crossed our mind.If you truly love this dog get over it and start obedience or whatever makes you both happy, if you really don't love her, then PLEASE return her and take your time picking out the perfect puppy.Trust me, to find the perfect puppy it won't be one phone call or visit to find it...


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

And she will continue to change color 
my B is getting more red in his face and behind his ears
I love it.
You fell in love with the dog not what she looks like


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Technostorm
> I, myself would rather build up the relationship since puppyhood. Its just like a baby.


Nothing wrong with getting a pup (I got one in Oct) but it really is pure myth that there is a stronger bond. I bonded with my dog the second I got her. She was off leash day one and has never left my side since. As much as I love her (and my puppy) my "heart dog" is actually my mutt, whom we adopted when he was a year and a half (his mother was pulled from the shelter pregnant, he was born in rescue and adopted, but then returned b/c his previous owners had serious medical problems).


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I have to agree with that - Morgan and I have a bond stronger than any of the dogs I had from 8 weeks. She was a pup but an older pup who'd been through some tuff stuff.


----------



## GSDinOly (Apr 19, 2009)

Depends on how you really feel inside about her. I have a bit of a funny feeling that it might be more than just her white spots? Give her time to fully bond with you, it ain't gonna happen in a week most times. Also, please do not keep her if you are just going to because of feeling guilty of what the others are telling you right now. If you resent her in ANY way, even just over her markings, she'll know it and you'll never have the bond you want togeather. Without good bond, you have less than perfect performance, unless you intend down the road to have someone else handle her in the ring, but why? It would be fun to show her yourself and be proud.......give it some more time and keep us all posted on how you are doing. Please just be honest to yourself so you do not end up resenting her because she'll never understand why.


----------



## oranges81 (May 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWBesides obedience and agility are much more fun than conformation!


Agreed! Looks mean nothing in these sports! And it is more fun than conformation. Lol


----------



## GreenT (Jun 11, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: SouthernThistleUnfortunately the "I couldn't help myself; they were just so cute!"
> 
> often turns into........
> 
> "I didn't realize how much attention/training/work she'd require" and "I didn't realize how big she'd get" further down the road.


I wouldn't worry to much about that I have had my other GSD since he was seven weeks old. I know all about how they need training and exercise. I wouldn't worry about that.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Quote:
> It's VERY common to get an older puppy or adult for showing. After all, you can't make a definitive assessment of color, coat, or structure with an 8 week old puppy.


Indeed...my first show bitch is coming home tomorrow (), she's almost 3.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

.... and we wait with baited breath (oooooh, BAD one!) to see many, many pics of her, Jackie!


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Nakohma
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: SouthernThistleUnfortunately the "I couldn't help myself; they were just so cute!"
> ...


I was making a general statement.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: NakohmaWhat should I do?


uh..lets try getting a dog that doenst have any breed faults if your first thoughts were on showing the dog...(sorry but dog shows are just so boreing, dont people know how much fun sport dogs are???)

are you kidding me?? you realized this after only one week??

doesnt sound like there was much homework done...


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: NakohmaWhen I went to get her I was so overwhelmed by how cute the dogs were. Im sure you know what I mean. And then a few days later I realized that she wasn't really what I wanted.


that is a good summarization of why so many shelters are overwhelmed with dogs.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## max&me (May 16, 2009)

Many people dream about their children becoming beauty queens or other types of exceptional people even before they are born. But, no one "returns" their kids when they see some type of mark on their face, their back or their leg when they are born. All children / animals deserve to be loved for who they are.


----------

